# Christopher Joyce



## mentos_007 (Feb 28, 2005)

Have you ever heard about Christopher Joyce? You see a few days ago I saw an exellent shot by him called "Snowdonia" and now I'm looking for any info about him and his works. If you know anything just post here  thanks in advance


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 1, 2005)

I can tell you that he was a legendary advertising photographer, assisting people like Norman Parkinson before setting up on his own in the late 60's. In the late 80's he co-founded The Lighthouse Darkrooms. He died sometime in the 90's.
He was at his peak when I was knocking around the business but I was never lucky enough to meet him.
His work is hard to find as he never really got known outside the business.
There is a reference here with a link to some of his pictures:
http://photography.about.com/od/collectingphotos/a/a080204_5.htm
If you can find the Lighthouse website you may find out more about him.


----------



## StuartJLugg (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi - I remember Christopher Joyce from the early 90's, when I worked for an advertising agency. He came in with his portfolio (or his agent did) on a few occasions, and I still have a couple of his promo prints framed and on my wall to this day. I seem to remember he was an advocate of the (now defunct) Polaroid instant 35mm slide film. It gave a lovely softness to some of his landscape pictures. I'd love to know where I could replace one of the picture - it fell off my wall this weekend and has been damaged by the breaking glass .


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2012)

This thread was started February 28,2005 and died just a few days later on March 1, 2005.

It 's likely a safe bet an internet search led you to this thread.
As noted in the one and only reply back in 2005, Joyce was not really known outside the business, so it's likely you will be out of luck replacing the damaged print.

But good luck with your search.


----------



## Elidas (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi every now and again I google for Christopher Joyce. I did some research early 2000 and found The Lighthouse darkroom. I was lucky enough to be given a brief history. I am also lucky enough to have a black and white photo print I believe was one of the first C Joyce developed in sepia. I believe that the work of C Joyce is rare which is such a pity work such as his should be exhibited to be admired. Most of the commercial work done was for the BBC as a photographer ? 
I would love another piece of work by C Joyce to hang on my wall at home.


----------



## phil_wake (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello all, I am married to Christopher Joyce's daughter Sophie. She has just helped set up this website for her Dad's work Christopher Joyce, photographer. 1943 - 1994 to coincide with an exhibition of his and other photographers' work ( iconic photographers including Thurston Hopkins, Grace Robertson and Walker Evans, Nicholas Sinclair, and Christopher Joyce) in Brighton First Light : Still - A 30 year retrospective | Events | University of Brighton - Faculty of Arts ...she can be contacted through the website Christopher Joyce, photographer. 1943 - 1994

Phil Wake


----------

